# birrificio artigianale



## giugizu

Buongiorno a tutti, 

sto curando una traduzione per una fiera internazionale di un birrificio artigianale. Qualcuno può aiutarmi con la traduzione del termine "birrificio artigianale"? 
Micro-brasserie non può andar bene vista la quantità di hl prodotti annualmente dal birrificio in questione, ma sempre per quantità prodotta non è nemmeno birrificio industriale..
Cosa ne pensate di "brasserie de ferme"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Perché non semplicemente "brasserie artisanale"? Si legge e si sente spesso in francese.


----------



## giugizu

E stata appena approvata una nuova legge riguardo il termine artigianale, secondo la quale in Italia per essere definita tale, la birra non dev'essere né pastorizzata né filtrata; il birrificio di cui parlo io la pastorizza e filtra, quindi non lo posso usare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma allora come si chiama in italiano questo birrificio se non "artigianale"?


----------



## giugizu

Scusa no l'avevo specificato, birrificio agricolo, in inglese farm brewery


----------



## matoupaschat

"Brasserie de ferme" mi suona strano, preferirei "brasserie agricole". In francese esiste almeno una bevanda alcolica qualificata di "agricole", è una certa qualità di rum.


----------



## giugizu

Si, credo userò brasserie agricole allora, merci beaucoup!


----------

